# didymos wrap with LLL-logo



## nyxx (Oct 6, 2006)

to those who want to show that they are breastfeeders while they wear their babies:

at the onlineshop of the german LLL you can buy a didymos sling/wrap with the LLL-logo.
http://www.lalecheliga.de/shop/index...t=dept_19.html
http://www.lalecheliga.de/shop/media/S-35-m-u-f-2.jpg

this wrap is an original didymos product, but it is only sold at the german LLL onlineshop (not at the didymos onlineshop or the LLLI onlineshop) or by german LLL lactation consultants/leaders.

the quality is the same as the didymos model "nino", but this LLL-didymos wrap is much cheaper than comparable didymos wraps.

they sell the wrap in size 5, 6 and 7. they don't have other sizes in stock but could possibly produce them on demand.
for choosing the right size see: http://www.didymos.de/english/html/groesse.htm

the wrap is sold only in blue, because this is the color of the LLL. there are no other colors available.

i asked at the LLL-shop if it is possible to order the wrap from the USA, and this is what i found out:

- if you order the wrap from the US you don't have to pay VAT ("mehrwertsteuer"). this means you can subtract 19% from the prices named at the onlineshop.

- the postage/shipping to the US is 33 euro or 49 euro (airmail).

- if you make a collective order ("sammelbestellung") the shipping is cheaper. up to 10 kg ( = 9 or 10 wraps, depending on the sizes) the shipping via airmail is 75 euro.

- unfortunately you can't pay with credit cards. but karin busse, the lady at the onlineshop, is very friendly and will help you to find a solution.

if you have any further questions feel free to ask or PM me (i'm a german native speaker).


----------



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

Verrrrry cool!


----------



## nyxx (Oct 6, 2006)

here's a link to a thread at a german attachment parenting board with another picture of the wrap:
http://forum.rabeneltern.org/viewtopic.php?t=56960
(didn't find any other photos of it yet)


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

OK, I REAAAAALLLLLLY want one of these!!!!!!!

I PMd the OP for more info/suggestions about ordering/paying and she suggested that it would be considerably cheaper to order as a group if anyone else is interested? The shipping cost would be much better for a bulk order.

Anybody? Anybody going to Chicago? Would be awesome to wear at the Conference!!


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyxx* 
here's a link to a thread at a german attachment parenting board with another picture of the wrap:
http://forum.rabeneltern.org/viewtopic.php?t=56960
(didn't find any other photos of it yet)

there are lots of action photos of this wrap at TheBabyWearer


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

somebody translate into us currency please....those are sooooo nice







:


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh yes, I love the Rabenelternforum. I miss Germany and I always recommend mothering.com for certain issues... Rabeneltern is great for nice babywearing help- post your pic wearing and a question- and a professional "BW Consultant" will answer your question.


----------

